# Ajinca back to the D-League



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/1083008.html

I really wouldn't have minded the trade if we'd gotten someone who could help us,but it's beginning to look like Ajinca is even more of a project than everyone thought.A big man who can't get off the bench for this team should be in the D-league...I'd really have rather had our pick instead.We could have got someone better,at least someone who could play.


----------



## The_Milk_Carton (Dec 9, 2009)

Diable said:


> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/bobcats/story/1083008.html
> 
> I really wouldn't have minded the trade if we'd gotten someone who could help us,but it's beginning to look like Ajinca is even more of a project than everyone thought.A big man who can't get off the bench for this team should be in the D-league...I'd really have rather had our pick instead.We could have got someone better,at least someone who could play.


Another dumb draft choice for the Bobcats, when will you guys ever draft anyone good?


----------

